# Plumber Student/Apprentice to move to Canada



## bapler (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi There

I need some help and advice please. I am South African, have lived in the UK for the past 10 years. I am currently doing a course to become a qualified plumber in the UK. City & Guilds Lvl 2 Cert (6129) Also I am about to start an apprentice job with a UK plumber as I thought getting some experience while I am studying would be a good idea. 

My Canadian wife, has been offered a job in Toronto, and the chances of us moving over to Canada for her to start by the 1st of July 2011 is pretty good.

So I wanted to know how far will the UK plumbing qualification get me in Canada. Taking into consideration that I have very little experience working as a plumber. Would I need to do a different qualification once I arrive in Canada to be able to work as a plumber? 

Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bapler said:


> Hi There
> 
> I need some help and advice please. I am South African, have lived in the UK for the past 10 years. I am currently doing a course to become a qualified plumber in the UK. City & Guilds Lvl 2 Cert (6129) Also I am about to start an apprentice job with a UK plumber as I thought getting some experience while I am studying would be a good idea.
> 
> ...


Yes you would need to do the Red Seal test to get the necessary license to practice the trade in Canada. For Ontario you should read:-

Home / Red Seal
Ontario Red Seal Plumbing Exam.... - Plumbing Zone - Professional Plumbers Forum


----------



## bapler (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok, Thanks, I will check that out.


----------

